# Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU



## feldex (28. November 2011)

*Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

Hallo,
wollte mal wissen was der primäre Unterschied zwischen Desktop und Smartphone Cpu´s ist da sie ja völlig ohne aktive kühlung etc.auskommen
mfg


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

- Abwärme (TDP) - liegt bei Smartphone CPUs in einstelligen Watt-Bereichen
- Befehlssatz - Desktop-CPUs haben ein deutlich breiteres Befehlssatzspektrum, allein x86 - das erfordert eine höhere Schaltungskomplexität. Ist das der Fall - siehe erstens.
- Takt - na das siehst du auch selbst ein oder?  Niedrigerer Takt, niederigere Versorgungsspannung - führt ebenfalls zu erstens. 

Das sind die gravierendsten Unterschiede.


----------



## mempi (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

Also in Smartphone CPU's wird eine ARM Architektur verwendet. Diese ist besonders Stromsparend, kann jedoch dadurch nur eine eher kleine Anzahl von Befehlssätzen (konkret heißt dass das viele Sätze nicht vorhanden sind, von welchen ein Desktop-PC profitiert).

Also haben halt echt den Vorteil der Spezialisierung, wodurch eine enorme Stromsparfähigkeit vorhanden ist. Die Leistungsunterschiede wird man dann merken wenn Windows 8 für die ARM Plattform vorhanden ist.


----------



## feldex (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

ok also kann man schon davon ausgehen das wenn ein Smartphone welches mit xxx Ghz Dual/Quadcore CPU eher ein Marketing Gag ist oder


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2011)

feldex schrieb:
			
		

> ok also kann man schon davon ausgehen das wenn ein Smartphone welches mit xxx Ghz Dual/Quadcore CPU eher ein Marketing Gag ist oder



Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*



feldex schrieb:


> ok also kann man schon davon ausgehen das wenn ein Smartphone welches mit xxx Ghz Dual/Quadcore CPU eher ein Marketing Gag ist oder


 
Nein, sicher nicht. Aber man sollte hier keinen Core i5 2500K erwarten.  Wie gesagt, die Prozessoren sind grundverschieden.


----------



## feldex (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

naja denke die leute die sich jetz nicht weiter damit auseinandersetzen gehen schon so an die sache ran "mein desktop hat einen dualcore und reicht für zuhause da hab ich ja ein wahnsinns schnelles telefon"

also ich dachte immer die geschwindigkeit einer cpu hängt schon stark davon ab wieviele transistoren verbaut sind


----------



## mempi (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

Transistoren spielen schon eine Rolle - aber nicht nur!

Dein Gerät bearbeitet Befehle - und je nachdem welche Befehle zu bearbeiten sind benötigdt du Befehlssätze welche wiederum in der CPU integriert sind. Das heißt umso mehr Befehlssätze umso komplexer/größer und teurer wird deine CPU. Der wahrscheinlich bekannteste Unterschied ist der x86 Befehlssatz (eventuell mit der x64 Erweiterung).
Das heißt ein ARM Prozessor kann diese Befehle nicht interpretieren und bearbeiten - jedoch ist das ein ennorm wichtiger und leistungsfähiger Befehlssatz.

Und zudem kommt es dann auch noch auf die "ProTakt Effizienz" an. Das heißt das man für die Befehle je nach Prozessorarchitektur eine unterschiedliche Anzahl von Berechnungen benötigt. Das heißt wenn der Prozessor für einen Befehl viele Berechnungen benötigt, dann bringen mir auch viele Transistoren nur begrenzt viel. Im Normalfall wird die Leistung durch Effizienzsteigerung der "ProTakt Effizienz" gesteigert. (deshalb sind wir ja auch nich bei den 10 oder 15 Ghz angelangt die Intel einmal prognostiziert hat...)


----------



## Iceananas (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*



feldex schrieb:


> ok also kann man schon davon ausgehen das wenn ein Smartphone welches mit xxx Ghz Dual/Quadcore CPU eher ein Marketing Gag ist oder


 
Nein aber plump gesagt hat ein ARM Dual Core nicht mal die Rechenleistung eines ATOMs.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

und nen atom hat weniger rechenleistung als nen amd xp von vor dem kriege


----------



## Cinnayum (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*

Naja die nehmen sich nicht viel. Beide reichen gerade so eben, um (Full)HD-Filme abzuspielen.

Die Atom können zwar den x86-Befehlssatz, aber kaum erweiterte Befehlssätze (SSE usw., da diese viele Transistoren = Strom und Herstellungskosten benötigen).
Der Hauptunterschied zur Desktop-CPU ist die in-Order-Abarbeitung der Befehle. Die Atoms können während sie auf Daten aus dem Speicher / Festplatte warten keine anderen Befehle vorziehen.
Das ist ebenfalls eine ziemlich komplexe Schaltungslogik und die wurde eben eingespart.

Auf jeden Fall brauchen Smartphones derzeit ein auf ihre CPU angepasstes Betriebssystem / Software.

Windows 8 soll jedoch auch mit ARM-Prozessoren zusammenarbeiten können.


----------



## Iceananas (28. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Naja die nehmen sich nicht viel. Beide reichen gerade so eben, um (Full)HD-Filme abzuspielen.


 
HD Videos werden sowohl bei ARM SoCs als auch bei neueren Atoms per Hardware (Grafikchip) decodiert. Im Softwaremodus hat ein ARM keine Chance High Definition zu decodieren. Der ATOM übrigens auch nicht wirklich


----------



## mempi (29. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Windows 8 soll jedoch auch mit ARM-Prozessoren zusammenarbeiten können.



Wobei das natürlich auch seine Einschränkungen mit sich bringen wird. Also für mobile Geräte und zum surfen top, aber zum wirklich daran arbeiten mit diverser Software - naja... der Brüller wird es nicht werden. Wobei eine OS auf mehreren Systemen halt auch seine Vorteile hat (vorallem in Hinsicht der Apps, welche es ja dann auch für Windows 8 geben soll).


----------



## Kaktus (29. November 2011)

*AW: Verständnissfrage Smartphone CPU*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> und nen atom hat weniger rechenleistung als nen amd xp von vor dem kriege


 
Mit dieser Ausage wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig. Der Atom mag im heutigen Vergleich eine lahme Krücke sein, bietet aber gegenüber solch alten CPUs wie dem Athlon XP Vorteile durch Befehlssatzerweiterung und eine modernen Hardwareumgebeung wie fixe Festplatten und schnellerem Ram.

@Topic
CPUs in Handys und Tablets sind mit CPUs aus dem Computerbereich, also die klassischen X86 CPUs überhaupt nicht zu Vergleichen. Das ist ähnliche ienem Vergleich zwschen Fahrrad und Auto, oder Schiff und Flugzeug. Alles bewegt sich, aber auf völlig unterschiedliche Art und Weise. Und ja, auch bei Smartpones zählt Takt und die Kernanzahl, wobei ein Dualcore nicht zwingend besser sein muss als ein Singlecore. Z.b. ist der Qualmcom 8255 Singlecore mit 15GHz (wie ihn das HTC Flyer hat) ebenso fix wie der Cortex A9 Dualcore mit 1GHz pro Kern. Dieser ist z.B. im Galaxy Tab verbaut. Man kann bei Smartphones schlecht vergleiche anstellen, da es auch auf die verwendete Software ankommt, was die Hersteller selbst noch an der Software verändern u.s.w.! Ein Smartphone oder Tablet mit einer vermeindlich starken Hardware, kann zur Schnecke werden wenn die Hersteller zu sehr an der Software herumspielen und hier versagen. Daher.. Tests lese.


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

15ghz wtf?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. Dezember 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:
			
		

> 15ghz wtf?



Natürlich meint er 1,5 xD


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich meint er 1,5 xD



Dacht ich auch, wollte nur auf den fehler hinweisen.


----------

